# Legendary Rhythm and Blues Cruise Jan 2009



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Finally been able to get some of the photos together. I just got back a couple of Sundays ago from my honeymoon on the Legendary Rhythm and Blues Cruise. Got married on Jan 21 and flew to Ft Lauderdale on Jan 22, the ship sailed on Jan 24th, returned to Ft Lauderdale on Jan 31st. Along the way we docked at 3 ports, Samana, Tortola and Dominica in the Dominican Republic. But that's not what it was all about. On the cruise, there were over 20 artists/bands, playing in 5 stages. Some of the artists were Derek Trucks, Susan Tedeschi, Taj Mahal, Fabulous Thunderbirds, Tommy Castro, John Hammond, Jimmie Thackery, Ana Popovich, Debbie Davies, Larry McCray, James Hunter, etc There were jams all over the place. There was a piano bar that had music from 5pm till 5am, an area where some of the members of the bands would jam. We got a chance to hear Derek Trucks Bass player, his conga player, Susan Tedeschi's drummer, Ana Popovich's Keyboard player and a bunch of horn guys (sax, flute, trombone, e,, playing jazz in one corner of the ship. I didn't see it but at one point, Susan Tedeschi, Ana Popovich and Debbie Davis decided to jam together in one of the bars.

It was one heck of a party. I would recommend this cruise to anyone. 7 days of non-stop Blues and R&B music. I haven't partied like this in a long time. These are some of the photos I took. 









This is what you see at the top of the Eurodam. (2000 passengers, 900 crew)









Larry McCray









Ana Popovic









Me jammin with Big Herman Hines and a bunch of guys from the Chicago Blues Scene


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

More shots:









Bob Margolin and EG 
Kight









John Hammond and I









Susan Tedeschi, Derek Trucks and I









Ana Popovich and I


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Some more photos:









My guitar signed in the back by Derek Trucks, Susan Tedeschi, Tommy Castro, Ana Popovich, John Hammond, The Homemade Jamz, Terrance Simian









Jimmie Thackery, Catherine Russell and the Holmes Brothers









Fabulous Thunderbirds









James Hunter


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

more...









Larry McCray









Derek Trucks Band with Susan Tedeschi


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

Excellent. Congrats. Thanks for sharing, looks like a piece of heaven.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations to the you newlyweds...all the best for a long and happy life together.

Thanks so much for posting all the great pics..much appreciated. 

What a fantastic concept for a cruise and a honeymoon.

Dave


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice photos. Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now, if I win a lottery, I know what boat cruise I gonna take.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

Anybody ever do the Ottawa Blues Cruise??


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah it was one heck of an experience. This is my hmmmm 3rd marriage and the best honeymoon ever. I'm thinking we might make a go for another one at some point. 

Thanks guys!

Here's one for the boys...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Blues cruise.*

You took your wife on a Blues cruise and jammed with the bands,on your honeymoon!!Wow I wish I had balls like that.Great picks.I just discovered Derek Trucks on the Clapton video last year and fell in love with his playing.So when is the divorce going through?LOL.Just kidding,i envy you and your wife.Congrats and I hope you stay together for a very long time.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> You took your wife on a Blues cruise and jammed with the bands,on your honeymoon!!Wow I wish I had balls like that.Great picks.I just discovered Derek Trucks on the Clapton video last year and fell in love with his playing.So when is the divorce going through?LOL.Just kidding,i envy you and your wife.Congrats and I hope you stay together for a very long time.


My wife also happens to be my biggest fan and that helps a lot.  She's instrumental in getting me playing again 4 years ago after having stopped playing for a couple of years. Now I even have my own studio in our basement.  I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.

Talking about Derek Trucks, I've been hearing about him since he was 12, hangin out with the Allman Brothers. I've seen some videos of him before and like you mentioned he's toured with EC and right now I believe also plays with the Allman Brothers. Watching him on this cruise though has given me a better appreciation of his playing. I thought he's one of the most innovative slide guitar players of late but didn't think much of his "regular" playing. But watching him on the cruise I've noticed he has vastly improved and he's creativity with the guitar is amazing.

There was so much that went on that ship, there was lots of music to be heard. Not just the regular shows but the jams that were happening. BTW, I only jammed the first night.  I thought about jammin again at some point but I didn't coz I didn't want to miss out on the other shows that were going on.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Blues cruise.*

It must of been great to get on stage with them.It has always been a dream of mine to jam with some pros.Like you said about Derek,what a fantastic slide player he is.I like his sound and he looks like a great laid back type of person.Was his cousin in the Allman Bros.band?or something?
Great seeing those pics,and thanks again.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> It must of been great to get on stage with them.It has always been a dream of mine to jam with some pros.Like you said about Derek,what a fantastic slide player he is.I like his sound and he looks like a great laid back type of person.Was his cousin in the Allman Bros.band?or something?
> Great seeing those pics,and thanks again.:smilie_flagge17:


Okay let's make this clear. I didn't get to play with *those* guys. I played in a Pro-Am jam. Jammed with a few people who play in the Chicago blues scene. There was also the Pro Jams where the headliners jam with each other, although as far as I know, Derek never jammed with anyone on the cruise. 

Derek Trucks is the nephew Butch Trucks, one of the Allman Brother's 2 drummers. He also has a brother who plays drums in his band and his name is Duane Trucks, probably named after Duane Allman, who I believe is Derek's biggest influence.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Now THAT's a trip! I don't particularly like to vacation, because my "vacations" are always spent chauffering people around and staying with in-laws, or racing to get somewhere before a deadline (the last one involved an average of 800km driving per day, and I'm the only driver in the family). Never had a "vacation" that was as relaxing and enjoyable as simply being at work. But in this case, I'm jealous.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Chito !!!!
Congrats on the marriage !!!! 3rd time's a charm, right :smile:

Great pix !!!! That is one great time you had there. 
Thanks for sharing.

cheers
pete


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

6string said:


> Anybody ever do the Ottawa Blues Cruise??


That would be one heck of an idea. In conjunction with the Ottawa Blues Fest OR perhaps at the end of the summer before everyone hibernates. I am a member of the Ottawa Blues Society and can propose it for a function some time.

CHITO - man that is absolutely fantastic!! Congrats. I receive the mag Blues Review and knew of the cruise. I would sure love to go some time. I can't imagine that cruise not being sold out.

Brian


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Mark. Not exactly a relaxin trip with all the partying but definitely very much enjoyable.

Thanks also Pete. I'm thinking this is *it* for me! 

Brian, there were 8 of us from Ottawa. One couple we only met on the cruise. We also met someone from the Windsor Blues Society, her name is Sandi I believe. This cruise that we went to was sold out April, 2008. The October 2009 Pacific version has less than 50 cabins left and they also have already started booking for the January 2010 cruise. We're looking at doing the January 2011 cruise as our next one. 

BTW thanks too!!


----------

